# [apple]ibookRAMaufrüstung



## vinc5nt (17. August 2003)

Hi, 
ich bin am überlegen mir ein kleines aber feines apple ibook zukaufen. Was mich bevor ich mich entscheide aber noch interessiert, ist die Frage wie es da eigentlich mit ram Aufrüstungen aussieht. Könnte ich da z.b. meinen alten 256er SD Ramstein (normalo MS-PC) reinbauen lassen, oder benutzt apple andere Ram typen / Bausteine? ... und wieviel würde dort ein weiterer 128iger kosten? 


danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. August 2003)

Hi vinc5nt,

also natürlich kannst du den RAM oder Speicher erweitern. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau
ob das mit normalen Infineon RAM geht, aber ich glaub das kannst du hier in der
Beschreibung entnehmen und dort sind auch gleich die Preise:

Apple-Store 

Für mich sieht das aus wie normaler SD Ram, nur teuer, was es wieder suspekt macht 

MrNugget


----------



## vinc5nt (17. August 2003)

danke für die schnelle antwort!

Ich glaube ich werde mal einen apple händler direkt anschreiben und nachfragen ... ist ja sowas wir Beratung von potentiellen Kunden


----------

